

Thoughts on default apps on iOS - thomas-st
http://thomasst.ch/defaultapps/

======
chrisringrose
Very good point. I think Apple will eventually allow changing default apps,
but I doubt they will ever be forced to do so. The iPhone is miles away from a
monopoly, and getting even further each day.

